# Alaska Cruise



## Nancy (Sep 3, 2015)

Has anyone done an Alaska Cruise in the last few years?  Which cruise line?  What did you like/dislike about that cruise?   

We are planning one in May for our 50th Anniversary. Have never cruised before; DH never wanted to but is making an exception for anniversary.  Will probably be only us and one DS.

Thanks for any insight.

Nancy

ps.  Have been to Cruise Critic.


----------



## PStreet1 (Sep 3, 2015)

We've done two:  a 7 day out of Vancouver that returned to Vancouver, and a 7 day going north that we flew back from after an additional land tour.  One was Holland America and one was Royal Caribbean.

For us, the cruising without a land portion was unsatisfactory; we felt we were missing most of what we went to Alaska to see.

Having done the land tour, I am absolutely convinced that the cruise alone is far less satisfying, and I am equally convinced that a land tour is ridiculously expensive and affords nothing more than renting a car, driving, and making a few hotel reservations would.  After all, it is the U.S.; roads are just like lower 48 roads, and the people speak English.  I would have preferred renting a car on the last one over booking the tour, but the couple we were going with absolutely wanted the tour.  Afterwards, they said, "That was silly; we should have rented a car."

As to the difference in the two companies, the Holland America ship was smaller, so the entertainment options were MUCH more limited--instead of "shows" after dinner, they had game show type entertainment most of the nights, and I'm not a fan of that sort of thing.

I would suggest booking mid-summer, even though prices are significantly higher then.  Weather is a huge factor, and your chances of good weather are significantly increased in July.  We did the 7 day Holland American return to Vancouver trip on the last sailing in September--there's a reason prices are lower then.  We did the 7 day cruise and land tour in July, and were very pleased--much more chance to see glaciers calving if the weather is warmer, too.


----------



## Nancy (Sep 3, 2015)

*Land Tour*

I should have added, we've done the land part of Alaska - from Seward to Fairbanks.  We don't feel the need to do that again.   It was a self-drive tour and we enjoyed it.  Flew in and out of Anchorage.

Nancy


----------



## PStreet1 (Sep 3, 2015)

In that case, you've done the spectacular part of it, in my opinion.

The service on both Holland and Royal was very good; food was good.  As I said, the entertainment on Holland was lacking because it was a small ship (I suppose to allow it into Glacier Bay).  At the time we booked it, I thought getting into Glacier Bay was really important, but comparing Glacier Bay to the Hubbard Glacier, I don't think that is true.  Hubbard was absolutely spectacular--much larger.  Either  provides a great experience so I would not longer base my choice on access to Glacier Bay as I did when I didn't know anything about either.


----------



## BocaBoy (Sep 3, 2015)

PStreet1 said:


> As to the difference in the two companies, the Holland America ship was smaller, so the entertainment options were MUCH more limited--instead of "shows" after dinner, they had game show type entertainment most of the nights, and I'm not a fan of that sort of thing.



I have over 200 days on Holland America including 3 or 4 of their Alaska cruises and I don't recognize the ship you are describing.  They normally have professional shows after dinner every night unless they are sitting in a port.


----------



## timesharejunkie4 (Sep 3, 2015)

We cruised two years ago, for our 35th anniversary and 60th birthdays, Seward to Vancouver on Celebrity. We did our land portion on our own before the cruise. I agree with PStreet1 that the land portion was the best part but I am still glad we saw the cruise destinations as these are not as easy to do on your own. 
Since you are just doing the cruise, the time of year may not have as much impact. Going in May could affect how close the ship can get to the glaciers because of the amount of ice and seeing bears as they are seen more often in the end of July and August. Weather could be cooler, of course. We went June 7-21 and stellar weather, 83 in Juneau. We thoroughly enjoyed the cruise ports and the activities we booked, which all except one we booked on our own.
As far as comparing cruise lines, one big difference seems to be whether you stop at Glacier National Park or Hubbard Glacier. Most say that GNP is the better of the two but you will hear varying opinions. Celebrity and Royal Caribbean do Hubbard, the others do GNP. I have not done both so I cannot compare. I have only cruised Celebrity (Alaska) and Royal Caribbean (Mediterranean) and liked the dinners better on Celebrity but other meals and layout much better on RC.
As far as comparing itineraries, I believe you will stop in more ports if you do a north or southbound compared to the same number of days on a round trip.
You say you have been on Cruise Critic which is where I believe you can find the best comparisons as there are several people that have done multiple itineraries on multiple cruise lines. Have a great anniversary!


----------



## artringwald (Sep 4, 2015)

We took this Princess sea/land cruise in 2010 and liked it so much, we plan to do it again.






The highlight of the trip for me was taking the helicopter that landed on the glacier. Here's some pictures from our trip:

https://artringwald.smugmug.com/Travel/2010-Alaska/


----------



## Conan (Sep 4, 2015)

Must you go in May? 

Even with the climate change that's affecting Alaska, May can be very wintry. And some attractions (for example Backcountry Lodge in Denali) don't open for business until early June.


----------



## Nancy (Sep 4, 2015)

*May*

Our anniversary is in May.  We've always preferred to travel a little off-season because of less crowds and lack of lots of children.

Nancy


----------



## nightnurse613 (Sep 4, 2015)

We took several short cruises BEFORE we hit the 7 day Alaskan cruise out of Seattle. While our anniversary is the end of July, our birthdays are the end of May and early June so, we split the difference and took the end of May cruise. There is a cost difference and probably a weather difference. The day of departure from Seattle it was sunny and bright-we were not prepared for that!  Most of our time was spent on board or looking off our balcony so weather was not that big a factor. We did get off at each port and the weather was mostly gray, overcast or rainy but it was tolerable.  Our Yukon tour was actually sunny and bright! My husband prefers less than typical timeshare seven day visits and there was a LOT of time on board. The entertainment aboard the Norwegian Jewel was ok - the food was also ok but again, a little repetitive after seven days. The land tours, as pointed out, were very important. My opinion is that things officially begin around Memorial Day but, there were ships in port with us every day (sometimes three or four). I am not a karaoke fan and love to just read and relax so I enjoy cruising. I think an Alaskan cruise should be on everyone's bucket list and hope you enjoy your cruise.  Welcome aboard! :whoopie:


----------



## Timeshare Von (Sep 4, 2015)

Conan said:


> Must you go in May?
> 
> Even with the climate change that's affecting Alasky, May can be very wintry. And some attractions (for example Backcountry Lodge in Denali) don't open for business until early June.



This is good advice.  In fact if your land touring plans include Denali Nat'l Park, there is little reason to even go in May because the shuttles aren't running deep enough into the park to make it worthwhile IMHO.

You won't have to worry about many kids, regardless of when you go in the summer, especially on a cruise.  As for crowds, if the cruise ship if at capacity, it will be the same when you're in harbor in terms of the number of people since 90% of all tourists visiting the inside passage ports got there via cruise ship.

I realize that if your anniversary is in May, that may be your preference.  Most suggest August however, particularly if you are interested in seeing the northern lights.  This slideshow video is from just two weeks ago, done by one of the performers on the ship my sister just did.

Speaking of my sister's cruise, she did a roundtrip from Seattle and while they enjoyed many aspects of the trip (watching whales bubble net feed as one example) . . . they were disappointed that due to a medical emergency, they had to dock early in Juneau thereby completely missing Glacier Bay and glacier viewing.  They also missed the aurora the night the photos were taken in that video, I believe mostly because of bad information aboard the ship.  (I had given her a head's up on the night that the aurora should be visible.  A cruise staffer said not so; the next night and guess what . . . they missed it!)

Anyway, there are many other threads here on TUG about cruises and land tours where I've made more detailed comments and suggestions.

Whatever you decide, be prepared to be amazed in all of Alaska's beauty!


----------



## elaine (Sep 4, 2015)

It is easy to add a land portion DIY or with a bus tour at one end of your cruise for a reasonable price. I booked my parents on a Celebrity southbound from Alaska to Vancouver. They flew in a few days early to Anchorage. If you don't want to rent a car, there are many affordable day tours from Greyline, even some overnight tours into Denali that were much less than a Cruise-Tour package. They opted to just look around Anchorage, utilizing the free shuttle from the Hampton Inn. They went to the zoo, cultural center, etc. The service and food on Celebrity was very good. They also opted for just an outside cabin vs. a balcony at almost 40% less ($1250PP end of June). There were multiple viewing places up on deck and inside--they saw no reason to pay extra for a balcony. They enjoyed themselves very much. They booked the same cruise 2 years later. I suggest going at least in early-mid June, for better weather and for more things to be up and running.


----------



## artringwald (Sep 4, 2015)

Conan said:


> Must you go in May?
> 
> Even with the climate change that's affecting Alasky, May can be very wintry. And some attractions (for example Backcountry Lodge in Denali) don't open for business until early June.



We went in late May and the weather was fine, although we didn't go very far into Denali Park. The salmon weren't running yet, so the bears hadn't come down from the mountains, but the glaciers were calving in Glacier Bay and that was awesome.


----------



## WinniWoman (Sep 4, 2015)

We didn't do the cruise. We did a small group land safari the 1st week of August starting and ending in Anchorage. Hikes, rafting, yacht out into the gulf of Alaska to whale and glacier watch, Denali, Alaskan Railroad, Kenai Peninsula, Chugach National Forest. Was awesome. Wouldn't want to be stuck on a boat.


----------



## Fern Modena (Sep 4, 2015)

I have cruised to Alaska at least seven times, and always go the week in May that is right before Memorial Day. Call me lucky, but other than a good rain one year in Ketchikan, we've never had bad weather. Last year in Haines we had to take off our sweatshirts it was so hot. I've had to do that in Juneau several times as well.

Fern



Nancy said:


> Our anniversary is in May.  We've always preferred to travel a little off-season because of less crowds and lack of lots of children.
> 
> Nancy


----------



## timesharejunkie4 (Sep 4, 2015)

Conan said:


> Must you go in May?
> 
> Even with the climate change that's affecting Alaska, May can be very wintry. And some attractions (for example Backcountry Lodge in Denali) don't open for business until early June.



Shouldn't be a factor for OP as she states in post #3 "I should have added, we've done the land part of Alaska - from Seward to Fairbanks. We don't feel the need to do that again. It was a self-drive tour and we enjoyed it. Flew in and out of Anchorage."


----------



## Timeshare Von (Sep 5, 2015)

artringwald said:


> We went in late May and the weather was fine, although we didn't go very far into Denali Park. The salmon weren't running yet, so the bears hadn't come down from the mountains <<snipped>>



There are no salmon in Denali, so that had nothing to do with not seeing bears there.  Realistically, you need to get at least to MM 37-50 to see bears in the park.


----------



## JackieD (Sep 5, 2015)

It's been more than a couple years but in 2009 we took an Alaskan Sawyer Glacier cruise which departed from Vancouver but I think theirs now leaves from Seattle.  We were on Royal Caribbean and thought their food, entertainment and service was great.  Only comparison we have is the Big Red boat haha and Carnival (didn't come close to measuring up) but RC was fantastic in our minds.  We left from Vancouver May 28 and the weather was spectacular our whole week--and my husband even wore shorts on a glacier!  I packed so many cold weather and rain items it was ridiculous.  We rented a car in Skagway and spent some hours on the Klondike Highway in the Yukon. I just looked back on our pictures and we're all wearing shorts during our drive.  I booked excursions on our own with recommendations from Cruise Critic.  I can personally recommend May but I'm sure it changes year by year.  Have a great time whatever you decide and Happy Anniversary!!


----------



## Karen G (Sep 5, 2015)

We did an Alaska cruise on the Norwegian Pearl out of Seattle about three years ago. I believe it was the first or second week of September.  It was marvelous. Ports of call were Juneau, Skagway, Ketchikan, Glacier Bay (no port there but ship anchored and we watched the glacier calving--the ship turned around so that everyone on each side of the ship got a great view), and Victoria, BC. where we walked into the city from the dock and it was beautiful.  I highly recommend it.


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 6, 2015)

Suggestion to the OP. I would also check Cruise Critic web site look under Destination for Alaska Cruises. There are some great information and tips that can be found at this web site.

We did the Alaska cruise out of Seattle, Washington some years ago with Celebrity Cruise Lines and it was awesome.  

Enjoy.


----------



## MuranoJo (Sep 7, 2015)

Karen G said:


> We did an Alaska cruise on the Norwegian Pearl out of Seattle about three years ago. I believe it was the first or second week of September.  It was marvelous. Ports of call were Juneau, Skagway, Ketchikan, Glacier Bay (no port there but ship anchored and we watched the glacier calving--the ship turned around so that everyone on each side of the ship got a great view), and Victoria, BC. where we walked into the city from the dock and it was beautiful.  I highly recommend it.



We also did this same cruise on the Pearl several years ago and really liked it.  But we went in early June and there was a hurricane weather system (yes, couldn't believe it myself) and the waters were extremely rough a couple of days.  They even locked the exits to the decks at times because it was so rough.  Good thing I don't get seasick too easily, LOL.  It was rough for a while.  But everything else was fine--open seating for dining and the shore excursions were great.  We booked a few independent tours ahead of time on our own.


----------



## Karen G (Sep 7, 2015)

MuranoJo said:


> We also did this same cruise on the Pearl several years ago and really liked it.  But we went in early June and there was a hurricane weather system (yes, couldn't believe it myself) and the waters were extremely rough a couple of days.  They even locked the exits to the decks at times because it was so rough.


Oh, dear. That doesn't sound good. I didn't think the Inside Passage was susceptible to rough seas, but I guess it is. Glad you still enjoyed the cruise.

We so enjoyed hearing a Filipino husband and wife singing duo who performed in one of the lounges every night that we booked a Caribbean cruise just a few months after our Alaska cruise mainly to hear them sing. It was also on the Pearl and was lots of fun. Their names were Arvin & Emily.


----------



## Nancy (Sep 8, 2015)

Thanks for all the info.  Still trying to decide which cruise line.

Nancy


----------



## vacationhopeful (Sep 8, 2015)

Karen G said:


> We did an Alaska cruise on the Norwegian Pearl out of Seattle about three years ago. I believe it was the first or second week of September.  It was marvelous. Ports of call were Juneau, Skagway, Ketchikan, Glacier Bay (no port there but ship anchored and we watched the glacier calving--the ship turned around so that everyone on each side of the ship got a great view), and Victoria, BC. where we walked into the city from the dock and it was beautiful.  I highly recommend it.



I did the Pearl 3 years ago, too --- first full week in August. Enjoyed the trip very much - saw a LOT of the Crystal Dining room (breakfast, lunch and dinner) as I had possession (roommate) of my 12 year old nephew. Had an inside cabin but my one sister had a cabin with balcony on one side of the ship & another sister had the same room on the other side and same deck. In Glacier Bay, we just hung out either on deck or in whoever's cabin had the view.

We did the almost daylong train ride at the one port of call ...mildly interesting but I don't like heights ($100 plus per person THEN). My sister and her husband took me along with her 3 boys - a special trip for my 12yo nephew for the cruise. He "mirrored" my emotions and he stressed everyone else out. If I had KNOWN what type of cliff hanging train ride ... I would NOT have gone.


----------



## tfalk (Sep 8, 2015)

Did the NCL Pearl 7 day out of Seattle 5 years ago, just did the NCL Sun southbound from Seward to Vancouver last month.  We also did the '3 day' Denali add on... Basically, 2 hour bus from Anchorage to Talkeetna, train from there up to the Grizzly Bear Lodge in Denali.  It included the 5 hour bus tour, we upgraded to the 7 hour and glad we did... saw a bunch of caribou, 4 or 5 grizzly bears, a couple of moose, etc...  Don't do what I did and leave your camera battery on the charger in the lodge... got lucky, another family on the same tour had the same nikon and a spare battery :whoopie:

Next day, 5 hour bus back to Anchorage, stopped for lunch, then 2 hour bus down to Seward.  3 days straight of bus/train/bus, we about had it at that point.  If I had to do it over, I'd probably look into the self-drive part and spend more time looking around instead of sitting on a bus/train.

Rest of the cruise was very enjoyable, rain at Icy Straight Point, otherwise we had phenomenal weather, mostly in the low to mid 60's...


----------



## PStreet1 (Sep 8, 2015)

We were very pleased with Royal Caribbean as far as the cruise portion was concerned, and I've heard good things about Celebrity.  (As I've said, we were less pleased with Holland America--but several posters have had really good experiences with them.) I doubt you'd have any problems with any of the major lines.  I'd let price and extra bonuses make the decision.


----------



## Chrispee (Sep 8, 2015)

Although Celebrity is my favourite overall line, I'd be more concerned about comparing ships' star ratings and reviews as each ship really has identifiable strengths and weaknesses in my opinion.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Sep 14, 2015)

*Cruise Line Land Tours*

I know this was discussed (and maybe put to bed) earlier, but I thought I would share this from someone I know through work.

He and his wife are on their "dream Alaska vacation" that included a northbound cruise and then 7 days land tour.   They did the usual "train to Denali" and then be shuttled about on their lousy "tours" of Denali (which because the good "tour" was sold out, they got put on the "History Tour" that only goes 17 miles into the park.  (Personally, a total waste of time & money.)

When his wife commented about their tour to see bears in Denali I asked if they were on the "Wilderness Tour" and they said no, the History one.  I knew they were going to be disappointed because that doesn't go in beyond moose habitat.

After a couple of back and forth messages, I got this from him this morning:   "Thanks for all the info on the trip. I wish I knew you went to Denali so many times. Won't do a cruise again. Live and learn.  The land tour part was a real expensive add-on that I now know we could have done cheaper and at our own pace based on our interests not theirs."

Anyway, please . . . to anyone considering Alaska cruise packages for the land portion, consider this experience by someone who I wished I could have helped before their trip.


----------

